# [EVDL] What'd You Miss? ...



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

CkNvbXBpbGF0aW9uIG9mIHBvc3RzIG5vdCBzZW50IHRvIHNqc3UgZW1haWwgc3Vic2NyaWJlZCBt
ZW1iZXJzOgoKCmh0dHA6Ly9lbGVjdHJpYy12ZWhpY2xlLWRpc2N1c3Npb24tbGlzdC40MTM1Mjku
bjQubmFiYmxlLmNvbS9Gb3JkLUZvY3VzLUVsZWN0cmljLXR0MzMwMzg3Ni5odG1sI2EzNDA0MTM0
ClJlOiBGb3JkIEZvY3VzIEVsZWN0cmljCltBVCZUIHRvIFdpcmVsZXNzbHkgQ29ubmVjdCBGb3Jk
IEZvY3VzIEVsZWN0cmljXQoKaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2FyY2hpdmUvI25hYmJsZS10dDMyNDI4
MDN8YTM0MDc0MzYKUmU6IE5pc3NhbiBMZWFmIEVWCltMYW5uZXIgc2ltdWxhdGlvbi1zb2Z0d2Fy
ZSBzYXZlcyBOaXNzYW4g4oKsMTBNIHdvcmxkd2lkZV0KCmh0dHA6Ly9lbGVjdHJpYy12ZWhpY2xl
LWRpc2N1c3Npb24tbGlzdC40MTM1MjkubjQubmFiYmxlLmNvbS9UZXNsYS1FVnMtdHQzMjYzNjI2
Lmh0bWwjYTM0MDc0MzMKUmU6IFRlc2xhIEVWcwpbQmF0dGxlIG9mIHRoZSBCYXR0ZXJpZXM6IFRl
c2xhJ3MgMzAwIE1pbGUgUmFuZ2UgTW9kZWwgU10KCmh0dHA6Ly9lbGVjdHJpYy12ZWhpY2xlLWRp
c2N1c3Npb24tbGlzdC40MTM1MjkubjQubmFiYmxlLmNvbS9UZWlqaW4tNC1zZWF0LUVWLUxTVi1k
ZW1vcy10aGVybW9wbGFzdGljLUNGUlAtcHJvZHVjdGlvbi10ZDM0MDkxMTUuaHRtbApUZWlqaW4g
NC1zZWF0IEVWIExTViBkZW1vcyB0aGVybW9wbGFzdGljIENGUlAgcHJvZHVjdGlvbgpbTW9sZGlu
ZyAxLzUgdGhlIHdlaWdodCBvZiBhIGNvbnZlbnRpb25hbCB2ZWhpY2xlJ3MgY2FiaW4gZnJhbWVd
CgpodHRwOi8vZWxlY3RyaWMtdmVoaWNsZS1kaXNjdXNzaW9uLWxpc3QuNDEzNTI5Lm40Lm5hYmJs
ZS5jb20vVGVzbGEtRVZzLXR0MzI2MzYyNi5odG1sI2EzNDA5MTQwClJlOiBUZXNsYSBFVnMKW1Rl
c2xhIE1vZGVsIFMgcmFuZ2U6NDgwa20gbGF0ZS0yMDEyLXByb2R1Y3Rpb24sIFJIRCBtb2RlbCBp
biAyMDEyXQoKaHR0cDovL2VsZWN0cmljLXZlaGljbGUtZGlzY3Vzc2lvbi1saXN0LjQxMzUyOS5u
NC5uYWJibGUuY29tL1RoaW5rLUVWcy10dDMyNTM1NTkuaHRtbCNhMzQxMDkxNgpSZTogVGhpbmsg
RVZzCltUaGluayBRdWlldGx5IFNldCBQcmljZSBvZiBDaXR5IEVWIGF0ICQ0MSw2OTVdCgpodHRw
Oi8vZWxlY3RyaWMtdmVoaWNsZS1kaXNjdXNzaW9uLWxpc3QuNDEzNTI5Lm40Lm5hYmJsZS5jb20v
NDktODAwLXl1YW4tUVEzRVYtcmFuZ2UtODBrbS10cy02MGttcGgtY2hhcmdlLTFoLXRkMzQxNDI1
Mi5odG1sCjQ5LDgwMCB5dWFuIFFRM0VWIHJhbmdlOjgwa20gdHM6NjBrbXBoIGNoYXJnZToxaApb
MTE2LDAwMC15dWFuIFJpaWNoIE0xIHJhbmdlOjE1MGttIHRzOjEyMGttcGhdCgpodHRwOi8vZXZk
bC5vcmcvYXJjaGl2ZS8jbmFiYmxlLXR0MzMwMTA3MnxhMzQxNDI2NgpSZTogUFNBIFBldWdlb3Qt
Q2l0cm/Dq24KW2kgTWlFViByZXZpZXc6IFBsdWcgaXQgaW4gYW5kIGdvXQoKaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwu
b3JnL2FyY2hpdmUvI25hYmJsZS10dDMyNjM2MjZ8YTM0MTQyNzYKUmU6IFRlc2xhIEVWcwpbVGVz
bGEncyBBdXNzaWUgRWxlY3RyaWMgUm9hZHN0ZXIgVG91cl0KCmh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9hcmNo
aXZlLyNuYWJibGUtdHQzMzAzODc2fGEzNDE5ODMzClJlOiBGb3JkIEZvY3VzIEVsZWN0cmljCltG
b3JkIHRlYWNoZXMgb2xkLXJldG9vbGVkLXBsYW504oCZcyByb2JvdHMgbmV3IG1hbnVmYWN0dXJp
bmcgdHJpY2tzXQoKaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2FyY2hpdmUvI25hYmJsZS10dDMzMDEwNzJ8YTM0
MTk4NTcKUmU6IFBTQSBQZXVnZW90LUNpdHJvw6tuCltpLU1pRVYncyBlbGVjdHJpY2FsIHN5c3Rl
bXMgcmVtYWluZWQgaW50YWN0IGluIGEgY3Jhc2hdCgpodHRwOi8vZWxlY3RyaWMtdmVoaWNsZS1k
aXNjdXNzaW9uLWxpc3QuNDEzNTI5Lm40Lm5hYmJsZS5jb20vRVZjaGFyZ2luZy1DaGluYS1VSy1C
cm9va2x5bi1CZWxsZXZ1ZS1BbGJ1cXVlcnF1ZS1TdC1Mb3Vpcy1TYW4tRGllZ28tVG9yb250by1N
dXNrZWdvbi1GcmVkLU1leWVyLXR0MzQxOTg3OS5odG1sCkVWY2hhcmdpbmc6IENoaW5hIFVLIEJy
b29rbHluIEJlbGxldnVlIEFsYnVxdWVycXVlIFN0LUxvdWlzIFNhbi1EaWVnbwpUb3JvbnRvIE11
c2tlZ29uIEZyZWQtTWV5ZXIKCmh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9hcmNoaXZlLyNuYWJibGUtdHQzMjQy
ODAzfGEzNDE5OTA3ClJlOiBOaXNzYW4gTGVhZiBFVgpbUmV2aWV3OiBFbGVjdHJpYyBMZWFmIEdv
ZXMgV2l0aCBGbG93XQoKaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2FyY2hpdmUvI25hYmJsZS10dDM0MTk5MzUK
TGEgVHVuYSBCYXIgJiBHcmlsbGUncyB0dWJ1bGFyIEVsZWN0cmljIGZvciBzZWVpbmcgU2FuIEFu
dG9uaW8gc2lnaHRzCgpodHRwOi8vZWxlY3RyaWMtdmVoaWNsZS1kaXNjdXNzaW9uLWxpc3QuNDEz
NTI5Lm40Lm5hYmJsZS5jb20vTmlzc2FuLUxlYWYtRVYtdHQzMjQyODAzLmh0bWwjYTM0MjE0ODYK
UmU6IE5pc3NhbiBMZWFmIEVWCltSZXZpZXc6IEVsZWN0cmljIExlYWYgR29lcyBXaXRoIEZsb3dd
CgpodHRwOi8vZWxlY3RyaWMtdmVoaWNsZS1kaXNjdXNzaW9uLWxpc3QuNDEzNTI5Lm40Lm5hYmJs
ZS5jb20vUFNBLVBldWdlb3QtQ2l0cm9lbi10YzMzMDEwNzIuaHRtbCNhMzQyMTQ5NQpSZTogUFNB
IFBldWdlb3QtQ2l0cm/Dq24KW05aJDYwayBpLU1pRVYgYXZhaWxhYmxlIGZvciBzYWxlIEp1bHkg
MjAxMV0KCmh0dHA6Ly9lbGVjdHJpYy12ZWhpY2xlLWRpc2N1c3Npb24tbGlzdC40MTM1MjkubjQu
bmFiYmxlLmNvbS9EZWx0YS1SLWFtcC1ELXRvLXByb2R1Y2UtVGFpd2FuLXMtMXN0LXBpc2gtYnVz
ZXMtaW4tMjAxMy10ZDM0MjE1MDAuaHRtbApEZWx0YSBSJkQgdG8gcHJvZHVjZSBUYWl3YW7igJlz
IDFzdCBwaXNoIGJ1c2VzIGluIDIwMTMKW0V4cGVjdGVkOiBwaXNoIGJ1c2VzIHRvIGluY3JlYXNl
IGVmZmljaWVuY3kgJiByZWR1Y2UgZnVlbCB1c2FnZV0KCmh0dHA6Ly9lbGVjdHJpYy12ZWhpY2xl
LWRpc2N1c3Npb24tbGlzdC40MTM1MjkubjQubmFiYmxlLmNvbS9UZXNsYS1FVnMtdHQzMjYzNjI2
Lmh0bWwjYTM0MjE1MDgKUmU6IFRlc2xhIEVWcwpbVGVzbGEgdGhpbmtzIGJhdHRlcmllcyBhcmUg
c29vIGxhc3QgY2VudHVyeTogc3VwZXJjYXBhY2l0b3JzIHRoZSB3YXkgdG8gZ29dCgoKCgoKCmh0
dHA6Ly9lbGVjdHJpYy12ZWhpY2xlLWRpc2N1c3Npb24tbGlzdC40MTM1MjkubjQubmFiYmxlLmNv
bS9XaGF0LWQtWW91LU1pc3MtdHQzMzM2MjgzLmh0bWwjYTM0MDUxMjgKCnticnVjZWRwLjE1MG0u
Y29tfQoKCi0tClZpZXcgdGhpcyBtZXNzYWdlIGluIGNvbnRleHQ6IGh0dHA6Ly9lbGVjdHJpYy12
ZWhpY2xlLWRpc2N1c3Npb24tbGlzdC40MTM1MjkubjQubmFiYmxlLmNvbS9XaGF0LWQtWW91LU1p
c3MtdHAzMzM2MjgzcDM0MjE1MTQuaHRtbApTZW50IGZyb20gdGhlIEVsZWN0cmljIFZlaGljbGUg
RGlzY3Vzc2lvbiBMaXN0IG1haWxpbmcgbGlzdCBhcmNoaXZlIGF0IE5hYmJsZS5jb20uCgpfX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fXwp8IFJFUExZSU5HOiBh
ZGRyZXNzIHlvdXIgbWVzc2FnZSB0byBldkBsaXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdSBvbmx5Lgp8IE11bHRpcGxl
LWFkZHJlc3Mgb3IgQ0NlZCBtZXNzYWdlcyBtYXkgYmUgcmVqZWN0ZWQuCnwgVU5TVUJTQ1JJQkU6
IGh0dHA6Ly93d3cuZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC9pbmRleC5odG1sI3VzdWIKfCBPVEhFUiBIRUxQOiBo
dHRwOi8vZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC8KfCBPUFRJT05TOiBodHRwOi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUvbWFp
bG1hbi9saXN0aW5mby9ldgo=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Compilation of posts not sent to sjsu email subscribed members:

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Jaguar-C-X75-Sexiest-pih-Around-e-range-68mi-ts-205mph-0-60mph-3-4s-td3439368.html
Jaguar C-X75 Sexiest pih Around e-range:68mi ts:205mph 0-60mph:3.4s
[Except for Leno, Jaguar C-X75 is an unavailable concept vehicle]

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Louis-Joseph-Chevrolet-born-1878-in-the-Swiss-town-of-La-Chaux-de-Fonds-td3439373.html
Louis-Joseph Chevrolet, born 1878 in the Swiss town of La Chaux-de-Fonds

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Glasgow-High-School-students-design-solar-EV-td3439378.html
Glasgow High School students design solar EV

http://evdl.org/archive/#nabble-tt3242803|a3439385
Re: Nissan Leaf EV
[Nissan Leaf to sell in Canada this fall at C$38,395
Canadian version has optional fog lights & solar charger for C$1,600]

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Ford-Focus-Electric-targeting-to-sell-in-Phoenix-td3451358.html
Ford Focus Electric targeting to sell in Phoenix
[Phoenix ranked the top-most EV-friendly city in the nation]

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Nissan-Leaf-on-sale-in-the-UK-td3451368.html
Nissan Leaf on sale in the UK
[Auto Express Car Reviews]

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/iTesla-the-Apple-way-to-market-the-EV-experience-td3451374.html
iTesla: the Apple way to market the EV experience
[Santana Row Tesla Store Takes a Cue from Apple]

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/OSCar-eO-pish-in-S-America-s-brutal-Dakar-Rally-td3451382.html
OSCar eO pish in S. America's brutal Dakar Rally
[Major technical partnership: Winston Battery will store pish's amps]

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Waseda-Ultra-Lightweight-EV-range-80km-ts-40kmph-td3451409.html
Waseda Ultra Lightweight EV range:80km ts:40kmph
[ULV: More than a bicycle and less than a car]

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Traveling-Across-The-USA-on-100-Watts-A-Day-td3451415.html
Traveling Across The USA on 100 Watts A Day







http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/What-d-You-Miss-tp3336283p3436291.html

{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/What-d-You-Miss-tp3336283p3451462.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[reference
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/What-d-You-Miss-td3336283.html#a4126635
4DIYarchive]






http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=evln&sort=date
All EVLN posts

{brucedp.150m.com}


-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Choose from over 50 domains or use your own

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[reference
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/What-d-You-Miss-tp3336283p4249521.html
4DIYarchive]






http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=evln&sort=date
All EVLN posts

{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Send your email first class

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[reference
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/What-d-You-Miss-tp3336283p4344076.html
4DIYarchive]






http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=evln&sort=date
All EVLN posts

{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - The professional email service

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[reference
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/What-d-You-Miss-tp3336283p4429191.html
4DIYarchive]






http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=evln&sort=date
All EVLN posts

{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Choose from over 50 domains or use your own

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[reference
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/What-d-You-Miss-tt3336283.html#a4521404
4DIYarchive]






http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=evln&sort=date
All EVLN posts

{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/What-d-You-Miss-tp3336283p4522154.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[reference
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/What-d-You-Miss-tp3336283p4597766.html
4DIYarchive]






http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=evln&sort=date
All EVLN posts

{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Same, same, but different...

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

